# Ag.com on Christmas Ideas



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agriculture.com on Christmas Ideas for Farmers.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...mer_119-ar27506


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I like that QuadSki -- It would be perfect around here if it was street legal--no more waiting on the ferries. I could drive up to the dock, cross the river and be on my way. It would be even better if it could handle ice and flooding -- I could cross even when the ferries are shut down.

Ralph


----------

